# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Powercom избавила участников DreamHack от проблем с электричеством

## Labs

Компания Powercom (www.pcm.ru) защитила компьютерное оборудование участников финала чемпионата по компьютерным играм DreamHack Moscow 2014, прошедшего 13 и 14 сентября, в Stadium Live и собравшего около 6000 зрителей. Команды со всего мира сражались здесь за первенство в дисциплинах Point Blank, Dota 2 и Starcraft 2. Призовой фонд составил $90 тыс.

Для защиты компьютеров от скачков напряжения и отключения электропитания использовались ИБП Spider SPD-850U. Они отличаются наличием большого количества розеток (4 - с полноценной батарейной поддержкой и 4 - с фильтрацией помех), имеют стабилизатор напряжения с диапазоном регулирования от 140 до 300 В и новейший микропроцессор, позволяющий реализовать более длительный срок службы аккумуляторной батареи. 

Источники бесперебойного питания Powercom Spider показали себя с наилучшей стороны, о чем уже заявили организаторы турнира DreamHack. По их словам, благодаря SPD-850U не пришлось отвлекаться от накала страстей в турнирах и волноваться о проблемах связанных с перебоями подачи электричества. 
Игровой фестиваль DreamHack в 2014 году впервые приехал в Россию. Высокий уровень проведения мероприятия, обусловленный в том числе и отсутствием проблем с электропитанием, а также большой интерес со стороны зрителей, позволяют надеяться на то, что и в 2015 году Москва будет снова выбрана местом проведения финального этапа этого популярнейшего игрового турнира. 

Профессиональные игроки в компьютерные игры традиционно предъявляет наиболее жесткие требования к качеству работы оборудования. Поэтому положительный результат сотрудничества компании Powercom с организаторами DreamHack можно считать подтверждением высочайшей надежности ИБП Spider.

----------

